# My Mum feeding the wild drongoes in our back yard.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone.... I have done a video for you all to see. My mum is feeding the Wild drongoe's just outside our back door. They come every year from up North QLD and they come down the QLD Coast to breed. When the winter has gone they go back up to North QLD again. All birds are clever these birds are the same ones that come every year. They take the food out of my mothers hand and they also take the food out of my hand as well. Ill have to get a video of me feeding them to. I thought id share this with you all on the form as you don't get these birds overseas. Please enjoy my video. I should of said wild spangled drongoes.


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*Wow they get so close!!! She better watch her fingers, they look like they have some pretty pointy beaks! *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

JuliosMom said:


> *Wow they get so close!!! She better watch her fingers, they look like they have some pretty pointy beaks! *


Thank you for watching they don't bite they are use to us.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2013)

*that is pretty cool.. sounds liek they are trying to talk too haha*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Lovely video, Lyn. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## tinky's mum (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice birds Lyn;looks like you have quite a few at your place.only a few around here this year'don't know why.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Feline Ferocity said:


> *that is pretty cool.. sounds liek they are trying to talk too haha*


My mum said they do talk to each other. Thanks for watching


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

aluz said:


> Lovely video, Lyn. Thanks for sharing!


Thank you.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

tinky's mum said:


> Nice birds Lyn;looks like you have quite a few at your place.only a few around here this year'don't know why.


Faye. We didn't have many to start with either. We thought they might of got whiped out from the cyclone in January. But there are quite a few now. Thank you for watching.


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Wow,isn't that something? They make the funniest sounds, and they come so close!*


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*my*

Hi, They look like what we call grackles, black birds, or crows. They fly in flocks land in a corn field and chow down. It can be so loud it sounds like a machine at times. We see them in great flocks during fall seeking food from cleared farm fields. Interesting to see your wild birds. Apollo is sitting on my shoulder singing to them. Does Indi respond to seeing them outside?

Blessings,

Jo Ann :budgie:


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Very neat....thanks for sharing !!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for watching my video of the wild from goes. Oh by the way they are not a crow.or gracles. I don't no that bird.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*My*

Hi, I was wondering if the bird called drongoes in Australia is what we call crow or grackle in US like, We call Budgeregars parakeets. If you know the botanical name I will look it up in Audubon guide for US birds. Some crows in US can be taught to talk.Ravens are like huge crows and can also talk.It must be amazing to have so many birds come to your back yard that we call exotic in US.

Blessings,

Jo Ann:budgie:


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2013)

*here we go Jo Ann http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Drongo

i hope this helps *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Feline Ferocity said:


> *that is pretty cool.. sounds liek they are trying to talk too haha*


Thank you Kat for posting the photos to explain about the drongos.


----------



## Shahzadi (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow, they're not scared at all!  and they make such cool noises. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Shahzadi said:


> Wow, they're not scared at all!  and they make such cool noises.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for looking at the drongos in my backyard.


----------



## aka.pody (Mar 18, 2008)

They are very sociable birds aren't they. Amazing how that one sat right on her finger.
Cool video.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*My*

Thanks, Kat. Interesting bird. It is amazing how many rare species are in Australia. It has been a dream to visit Australia and New Zealand above any where else in the world because of the beauty and rare creatures and indigenous people. Oh well, next lifetime!!! To have them visit your back yard is outstanding.

Blessings,

Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you Arlene it is interesting as we think they are talking to one another they come ever year.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Joanne we have a lot of wild birds exotic Parrots in Australia that is why they call Australia the land of the Parrots and by the way the Budgerigar is an Australian bird.


----------

